# poll thing



## jEEb (Nov 26, 2002)

i think we should change the poll on the front page
i think its kinda old already, if u agree say yes please?


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 26, 2002)

Then, find another! I personnally don't have the creativity to find such thing, but I'm sure somebody can find something good... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





CONSTEST STARTED? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok, 

How about a favorite game of the month poll ? 

Put out some of the new released GBA games and vote on them. 

Like do that once a month to see which game is hot and which is not


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, thing is, this forum is one month old (about...) and there has been 2-3 topics, and people are already tired of seeing the current topic... So, they have been up for about 1-2 weeks, and you think a game of the month each month that would last a whole month would be good? Sorry, but... No...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'd need some funny things I guess... Like "Beer, Liquor, Juice or water?", and the like, ones which could be hard to figure out which would win before they are started...

- ViNcE989


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 26, 2002)

True. 

That would get old, but I was thinking of like the new members that join, they would see what game we choose would be the best or games and you know get with it a little faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea I can see where that will get old


----------



## G.O.D (Nov 27, 2002)

its probly a bad idea but maybe you should look up the popular polls in the forum and put thoose on the first page


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Nov 27, 2002)

i agree the front page poll is getting old.


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey why dont you do one say WHATS YOUR FAVOURITE TYPE OF GAME poll huh ?


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

yeah, I think that's a good idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On TMF (Dutch musis station on the TV) we have 2/4 different  poll's a day.
Some of them are interesting, others are lame.
Like that drink thing or "how late do you get up?"
But if the poll page changes once a week, I think it would be good enough
Keep up the good work


----------



## whodahell600 (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm not sure how the "favorite type of game" poll would go because almost everyone who is a member likes RPGs way better than any other genre


----------



## KiVan (Dec 2, 2002)

we'll think about a game of the month poll =P


----------

